# Wanted OEM rear lights r32 gtr



## Niklas (Feb 13, 2006)

Looking for a set of stock rear lights . Dont like the LED ones that are on my car.

Can sell or swap the LED-ones


----------



## neilo (Nov 17, 2004)

I have a pair mate


----------



## Niklas (Feb 13, 2006)

Price? I might have found a set here already but the purchase isn´t finalised.


----------



## Niklas (Feb 13, 2006)

Still looking as I havent recived the ones I intended to buy.


----------



## Niklas (Feb 13, 2006)

Still looking


----------



## Niklas (Feb 13, 2006)

Found a set!


----------

